# Is Judaism A Race or A Religion



## Lowjack (Jan 5, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rTJFziTzOeg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rTJFziTzOeg?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 6, 2011)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Jewish race of people have their own religion called Judaism


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 6, 2011)

Both!


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jan 6, 2011)

jmharris23 said:


> The Jewish race of people have their own religion called Judaism



 It's a religion, that's it, plain and simple.

 So what are the characteristics of this so called Jewish race?

 I see and understand what makes one a caucasian, negro, oriental even American Indian.......not so w/ a person of the Jewish persuasion. Could one explain more?


----------



## gtparts (Jan 6, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Is this a trick question?



We have a reluctant winner!!! Go ahead, Ronnie, put that thought in the form of a statement. 

And here is your prize, the winning numbers for the $355 mil Lottery on 1/4/2011..... 4-8-15-25-47 and the Mega Ball 42.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jan 6, 2011)

The Jews are God's chosen people. The race issue developed after Abraham begat,(fathered), Ishmael by Haggar, Sarah's handmaid.,[not the child of promise] Abraham through Ishmael is the patriarch of many people(s) we know today as Arab. It would also be accurate to classify those who follow the commandments, ordinances, and teachings of the Lord as religious. If you really wish to muddy the waters get to know a devout Jew who has become a born again Christian.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 6, 2011)

gtparts said:


> We have a reluctant winner!!! Go ahead, Ronnie, put that thought in the form of a statement.
> 
> And here is your prize, the winning numbers for the $355 mil Lottery on 1/4/2011..... 4-8-15-25-47 and the Mega Ball 42.
> 
> Congratulations!!!



$355 million????????????????????????????


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 6, 2011)

What came first,  Jew or Israel?


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 7, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> What came first,  Jew or Israel?



Hebrews


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Hebrews




Hebrews became Israel, then Israel became Jews?

Or Hebrews became Jews, then Jews became Israel?

Sorry if I sound dumb.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 7, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> Both!



Agreed!

Can be both.

There are ethnic Jews who practice Judaism and some ethnic Jews who do not.
There are some people who are not ethnic Jews that have converted to Judaism.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 8, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Hebrews became Israel, then Israel became Jews?
> 
> Or Hebrews became Jews, then Jews became Israel?
> 
> Sorry if I sound dumb.


Yes, Hebrews became Israel then Jews.
Jews were only those of the tribe of Judah, after the religion received on Mount Sinai all Of Israel became Jews.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 13, 2011)

We are all children of God.  God has no nephews, cousins, or grandchildren. We are all children of God.

According to the last will and testament of Jesus we are all children of God and he places no more respect of any race than the other.

He does expect them to worship him as God and he demands obediance. 

NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE.

God bless you and keep you


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 14, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> We are all children of God.  God has no nephews, cousins, or grandchildren. We are all children of God.
> 
> According to the last will and testament of Jesus we are all children of God and he places no more respect of any race than the other.
> 
> ...



No I don't believe that.

I believe, We Are All Creatures of God.In Order to be a son of God one need to believe in his name.
Or Have a perpetual covenant with the Father.
Before the Messiah came only one people knew the one true God, and even after he came only those that accept him are Sons Of God.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 15, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> No I don't believe that.
> 
> I believe, We Are All Creatures of God.In Order to be a son of God one need to believe in his name.
> Or Have a perpetual covenant with the Father.
> Before the Messiah came only one people knew the one true God, and even after he came only those that accept him are Sons Of God.



We are all children of God.

Come unto me all ye that labour and are heavy laden, take my yoke upon you and learn of me.


We are in dangerous territory when we exalt ourselves to something greater than we are. 

let me repeat please.

We are all children of God.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 15, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> We are all children of God.
> 
> Come unto me all ye that labour and are heavy laden, take my yoke upon you and learn of me.
> 
> ...



All Who believed in his name, are given the power to become sons of God, John 1;

Those that do not believe in his name are creatures of God.If ALL are sons of God, Christ would not have to come and died.
Are we on the same page ?

Jesus said to Zacchaeus, "Today you and your family have been saved, because you are a true son of Abraham. The Son of Man came to look for and to save people who are lost." Luke 19;10


----------

